# Olympic Cycling Schedule????



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a listing of the Cycling Schedule and what channel(s) they will be on ?

Thanks!!!


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

ROGER79 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a listing of the Cycling Schedule and what channel(s) they will be on ?
> Thanks!!!


nbcolympics.com

make sure you change the location... it's currently set for my time zone, Arizona.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

So they're goint to cover the race live on the internet on Friday night. Awesome!

And then on Saturday morning they're going to show highlights in three thirty-minute segments each separated by two hours. Not so awesome.

JSR


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> So they're goint to cover the race live on the internet on Friday night. Awesome!
> 
> And then on Saturday morning they're going to show highlights in three thirty-minute segments each separated by two hours. Not so awesome.
> 
> JSR


I'm sure cyclingfans.com will have links to live internet coverage as well. I can't imagine the edited TV version will be worth watching.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats how they usually do cycling and other non track/swimming/gymnastics sports. They just check in now and then.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

So lame...


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

not to the advertisers.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

For those in Canada, it appears there will be more coverage on CBC and TSN of cycling than on NBC (at least on the television). Also, cbcsports.ca claims that there will be an un-interrupted stream of the road race "from start to finish" broadcast live online. We shall see.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Well maybe if they wear masks in the race we'll get more coverage!!!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bradsmith said:


> For those in Canada, it appears there will be more coverage on CBC and TSN of cycling than on NBC (at least on the television). Also, cbcsports.ca claims that there will be an un-interrupted stream of the road race "from start to finish" broadcast live online. We shall see.


In the US, the NBC site appears to indicate there will be live internet coverage of the end of the road race, from 2:30-5:30am east coast time.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I just looked at that link! Thats horrible. I gotta watch TV for 8 hours while they check in now and then.....fire up the DVR!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> In the US, the NBC site appears to indicate there will be live internet coverage of the end of the road race, from 2:30-5:30am east coast time.


Sigh, looks like they cut that down from the full 6.5 hour coverage which was listed just a few days ago. I guess the bean counters decided that the bandwidth costs had to trimmed down to the bare minimums. NBC sucks! Gonna have to find another country's site to get the live feed now, and use a proxy from that country since it'll likely do an IP check to see where you're located and grant/deny based on that.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

As usual, Steephill got it covered pretty good.
http://www.steephill.tv/olympics-road-race/


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=PT/sport=CY/tv.html


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I went to that steephill site to check out the roster...pretty good read. I noticed apparently France has six people better than Chavenel, hard to believe. No Robbie McCewen, I know the course doesnt suit him but JJ Haedo, Julian Dean, Friere, Hunter etc are riding? Some continental riders like Stevic are in there which makes for a unique race. Spain has some high quality "domestiques" in two TDF winners. I hope the coverage uses a cycling commentator and not some all arounder like Hummer. Any chance they will enlist Phil/Paul for NBC coverage? It looks an awful lot like a Bettini course, no?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Road race about to begin on CBC.... in high definition, no less. Way to go, CBC!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It just started http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/livevideo/


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

*Nbc*

Also on :

http://www.nbcolympics.com/cycling/index.html


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

kdub said:


> It just started http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/livevideo/


only in canada right?

Anywhere with English commentary?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe the stream is only visible in Canada, but not sure. The stream does not have commentary. On CBC television, however, they do have commentators. They're not bad at all, but they are taking the stance that a lot of people viewing are not used to watching cycling. Not sure if English commentary is available on a stream anywhere.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

un freaking believable. my cable provider in CT is not an "approved" partner for NBC's live stream. What a fiasco.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

okay, i changed to verizon fios digital, and I'm on. Paolo looks lean and relaxed, ready to POUNCE! 
how do you record this?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

wheezer, change to verizon fios. i had same prob with cablevision. they blow donkey balls.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the us jerseys are pretty boaring. looks like last minute design


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Kinda weird with no commentary. I thought Paul & Phil were working for NBC...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone have a zip and cable company combo that will work?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Make sure you have the latest version of silverlight, that should be all you need to view it on nbc.

I really hope they don't have Brian Gumbel providing play by play of the finish tommorow :shivers:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm lucky enough that with 6 Olympic channels here, I'm watching the whole race live. But I wish I knew who the break consisted of in full.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*Where are the track cycling listings?*

I must be missing something. I can't find any track-cycling listings. I can find all the road, BMX, and mountain bike listings, but nothing shows up for track:


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Try This*

http://www.velonews.com/article/81476/olympic-cycling-tvonline-schedule

Its in Mountain Time...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Try This


 Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

